# MTD/Murray drive belt request



## AlpineSkier (May 13, 2004)

I have inherited a (1983?) Agway LT11/38 mower, in great shape, but needs a drive belt (engine to transaxle). Any help or direction would be appreciated.


----------



## BBY_Murray (Jun 14, 2011)

Can you post a photo? If it's a Murray odds are I can help. If it's an mtd I'm not your guy.


----------

